# Is uber giving me extra surge?



## asanalper (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey guys! It's my first topic here so please excuse me if i have done something wrong.

Since last month i was only working for Eats. In my area, uber only gives like x1.3 or 1x4 on busy times. Last month i have started with Drive, so now i am able to see surge for rides too, going up to 20$. 

So, i think ubers policy in my area is that x1.3 bonuses are for deliveries and $ surges are for rides. Sometimes i decide to do only Eats but i also keep the UberGreen open (i have a hybrid car) to see the surges. 

What happens is i get paid the ride surges for deliveries too. And my question is about this, is that something that i deserve because now I both give rides and delivery? Or is that a bug in the app? Please let me know, i appreciate that


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

From my experience. If I select eats only; I forfeit the surge that would be available to me.

If I am available for X rides and eats ... I get sticky surge on my delivering trips.


----------

